# Meyers 10' HD plow



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Meyers 10' plow that we run on a mini loader ( Wacker WL37)

Added 18" scoops on the ends and a skid steer mount. I still have the headgear with the pump for the truck side but no wiring or or other mounting parts.

Not planning on running that loader anymore and it takes up space, need the room.

$1500.00


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Give me a call when you have a minute
Brian
419-392-1875


----------

